# Community > Resource Library >  AT WAR WITH NATURE

## Graeme Sturgeon

I HOPE WE ARE NOT GOING TO BAN BOOKS...SEVERAL COUNTRIES HAVE TRIED THIS

Its up on Amazon kindle, and you can get a kindle reader (free) for PC tablets and desktop, and I understand also for MAC....Wishes Bill

----------


## nzbushbunny

Sorry but It's no longer free .

----------


## doinit

Where can I get a copy?  Is it allowed in the stores here?,
cheers.

----------

